# Bianchi Freccia Celeste Pics



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

For your viewing pleasure...........

Full 2006 Campy Record Groupo...Medium Cage with 13-29 Cassette & Ultra Narrow Chain

Campagnolo Proton Wheels, Conti Attack/Force Tires

Fizik Aliante Saddle, Thomson Seatpost

Deda 215 Shallow Drop Bars, Ritchey WCS Stem

Elite Carbon Cages

Look Carbon Keo Pedals

VDO Wireless Computer

I put about 2,000 miles on her this past summer. Outstanding ride qualities. (Stiff!!)


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Bloatedpig,

Your bike looks great, sounds like it rides well too. I like the understated logos. I also see rainbows; cool. Does it do that in person? Does it have a prism/sparkley clear coat? 

Anyway, it's nice to hear that it perfoms so well.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi T-Shirt,

The Celeste is a pearlescent that glimmers in the sun.....even the carbon fork has celeste flake in it! 

Thanks


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*She's a looker*

Wow. As much as I like my shimano equipped bike, there is something to be said about the Campy cables that are tucked away. This is one sweet and clean looking ride. Wow.


----------

